# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Ελευθερο Ασυρματο Δικτυο και Fiber Δικτυο ΜΑΝ Ναυπακτου

## alfadeck

Γεια σας παιδια

Ο alfadeck απο το Αγρινιο. Δειτε σας παρακαλω στο site http://www.nafpaktos.gr του Δημου Ναυπακτου την προκηρυξη για το Δικτυο Οπτικων Ινων του Δημου το οποιο εχει 4 ασυρματες αποληξεις WIFI.

Η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης και καλο ειναι το θεμα αυτο να το δουμε ολα τα Δικτυα (διοτι συντομα και στο Αγρινιο θα το εχουμε το προβλημα).

Τι γινεται τωρα με την νομιμη χρηση των συχνοτητων????
Εγω εχω πχ 1 ΑΡ διπλα στο Σχολειο ταδε που θελει να βαλει ο Δημος το wireless bridge για να στησει το Link του με το Fiber Optic MAN και μπερδευονται οι συχνοτητες ή ακομα χειροτερα του Δημου ειναι της πλακας το bridge και αλλαζει καναλι συνεχως, προκαλει θορυβο κλπ κλπ

Τι γινεται παιδια? Μηπως μας καταστρατηγουν και πανε να μας περιορισουν?
Απο την μια η ΕΕΤΤ ειστε καλα παιδια μπραβο συνεχιστε την προσπαθεια σας και απο την αλλη αααα κατω η κεραια σου μεγαλε διοτι εμποδιζεις τον Δημο?

Για δειτε το λιγο ολοι διοτι θα αρχισει να μας καιει σε λιγακι
Δεν εχω προθεση πανικου απλα αν ειναι να μας "πνιξουν" να μην χαλαμε χρονο και χρημα

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## acoul

Ο προβληματισμός έγκυρος και σημαντικός. 

Βασική προϋπόθεση για να υπάρξουν αποτελέσματα, η ωρίμανση της ιδέας της κοινότητας και της ενεργής συμμετοχής σε αυτήν προκειμένου να διεκδικεί, υπερασπίζεi και διασφαλίζει δικαιώματα, αγαθά και ελευθερίες που μπορεί να απολαμβάνει.

----------


## socrates

Είναι εφικτή η συνύπαρξη και αν ναι με ποιον τρόπο;
Μπορούν να ωφεληθούν και οι δύο πλευρές και αν ναι με ποιο τρόπο;

Εκεί πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κινηθείτε!

----------


## alfadeck

Δεν ξερω παιδια αν ο Δημος Ναυπακτου σας αντιμετωπιζει με ορθο, σωστο και ευγενικο τροπο, αλλα στο Αγρινιο τα πραγματα ειναι "εχθρικα"

Στο σημειο αυτο να σημειωσουμε και τον αντιποδα της προσπαθειας στα Τρικαλα οπου η κοινοτητα εκει συνεργαζεται με τον Δημο και υπαρχει δωρεαν Internet σε ολη την πολη.

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## papashark

> Γεια σας παιδια
> 
> Ο alfadeck απο το Αγρινιο. Δειτε σας παρακαλω στο site http://www.nafpaktos.gr του Δημου Ναυπακτου την προκηρυξη για το Δικτυο Οπτικων Ινων του Δημου το οποιο εχει 4 ασυρματες αποληξεις WIFI.
> 
> Η ερωτηση ειναι η εξης και καλο ειναι το θεμα αυτο να το δουμε ολα τα Δικτυα (διοτι συντομα και στο Αγρινιο θα το εχουμε το προβλημα).
> 
> Τι γινεται τωρα με την νομιμη χρηση των συχνοτητων????
> Εγω εχω πχ 1 ΑΡ διπλα στο Σχολειο ταδε που θελει να βαλει ο Δημος το wireless bridge για να στησει το Link του με το Fiber Optic MAN και μπερδευονται οι συχνοτητες ή ακομα χειροτερα του Δημου ειναι της πλακας το bridge και αλλαζει καναλι συνεχως, προκαλει θορυβο κλπ κλπ
> 
> ...


Οσο δικαίωμα έχεις να υπάρχεις εσύ, άλλο τόσο έχουν και εκείνοι.

Όσο δικαίωμα έχεις να εκπέμπεις, άλλο τόσο μπορούν και αυτοί.

Οι 2.4 είναι ελεύθερη συχνότητα, δεν δικαιούσε προστασία από παρεμβολές. Δεν δικαιούνται ούτε και εκείνοι.

Το μόνο που υπάρχει περιορισμός είναι τα 20db συνολικής εκπομπής.

Πιθανότερο δε είναι του δήμου το ΑΡ να μην είναι της πλάκας (ενώ το δικό σου να είναι), και να αλλάζει κανάλι από μόνο του για να βρει ένα που δεν θα έχει θόρυβο, μπορεί απλά στο τέλος να μην βρει κανένα και να ψάχνει παντού. Το σύγουρο αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα παίζει κανένας από όλους μακριά.


*Αφού πρώτα σκιστήκαμε για να προβάλουμε τα ασύρματα δίκτυα παντού ως πανάκεια, τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να θερίσουμε του καρπούς της προσπάθειας μας. Ασύρματα δίκτυα παντού δεν θέλαμε ? Ε, ασύρματα δίκτυα παντού θα έχουμε και ότι παίξει....*

Πότε θα ξαναπάμε σε έκθεση να δείξουμε τι ωραία που είναι ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alfadeck

> Οσο δικαίωμα έχεις να υπάρχεις εσύ, άλλο τόσο έχουν και εκείνοι.
> 
> Όσο δικαίωμα έχεις να εκπέμπεις, άλλο τόσο μπορούν και αυτοί.
> 
> Οι 2.4 είναι ελεύθερη συχνότητα, δεν δικαιούσε προστασία από παρεμβολές. Δεν δικαιούνται ούτε και εκείνοι.
> 
> Το μόνο που υπάρχει περιορισμός είναι τα 20db συνολικής εκπομπής.
> 
> Πιθανότερο δε είναι του δήμου το ΑΡ να μην είναι της πλάκας (ενώ το δικό σου να είναι), και να αλλάζει κανάλι από μόνο του για να βρει ένα που δεν θα έχει θόρυβο, μπορεί απλά στο τέλος να μην βρει κανένα και να ψάχνει παντού. Το σύγουρο αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα παίζει κανένας από όλους μακριά.
> ...



Συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου. Αντε τωρα να τους πεισεις ολους οτι μπορεις να εχεις εννιαιο ασυρματο δικτυο και να παιζουν ολοι χωρις προβληματα!

Αχ βρε Ελλαδα! 

Σπυρος

----------


## acoul

Αφιερωμένο ... για την Ελλάδα μας !!

----------


## XSYSTEM

> Δεν ξερω παιδια αν ο Δημος Ναυπακτου σας αντιμετωπιζει με ορθο, σωστο και ευγενικο τροπο, αλλα στο Αγρινιο τα πραγματα ειναι "εχθρικα"
> 
> Στο σημειο αυτο να σημειωσουμε και τον αντιποδα της προσπαθειας στα Τρικαλα οπου η κοινοτητα εκει συνεργαζεται με τον Δημο και υπαρχει δωρεαν Internet σε ολη την πολη.
> 
> Φιλικα
> Σπυρος


Ποιος στο είπε εσένα αυτό ?
Παρακαλώ πολύ να ανακαλέσεις αυτό που ανέφερες σχετικά με συνεργασία του TOWN με το e-trikala


…..Αντίθετα εδώ με τα κανάλια ,παρά της συνεννόησης που έγινε, οποίος είναι στημένος πιο σωστά παίζει πιο καλά

----------


## alfadeck

> Ποιος στο είπε εσένα αυτό ?
> Παρακαλώ πολύ να ανακαλέσεις αυτό που ανέφερες σχετικά με συνεργασία του TOWN με το e-trikala
> 
> 
> …..Αντίθετα εδώ με τα κανάλια ,παρά της συνεννόησης που έγινε, οποίος είναι στημένος πιο σωστά παίζει πιο καλά


O Δημαρχος σας σε τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια ισχυριζοταν την συνεργασια με την ασυρματη κοινοτητα (ή δεν ηξερε τι ελεγε ή δεν καταλαβαινε τι ελεγε). Η τηλεφωνικη επικοινωνια γινοταν διαμεσου τοπικης εφημεριδας που ετοιμαζει ενα αρθρο για τα ασυρματα ευρυζωνικα δικτυα (τρομαρα μας!)

Ααα μια και το θυμηθηκα βαλτε στην wind σας και τα σωστα αρχεια απο την nasa για τα υψομετρικα. Εχετε ενα μακρινο Link (ταξιαρχες) και θελω να δω αποστασεις γιατι ετοιμαζουμε κατι αναλογο στο Αγρινιο.

Τεσπα το θεμα παιδια ειναι να μην αντιμετωπισουμε την ΕΕΤΤ απεναντι μας να λεει α αυτο ειναι του Δημου και ειναι ΟΚ και το αλλο ειναι του Ασυρματου Δικτυου και δεν ειναι ΟΚ.

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## Ventrix

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Ο δήμος Ναυπάκτου το πιθανότερο να μην ξέρει καν οτι υπάρχουμε ή να μας αγνοεί! Πιστεύω όμως οτι το θέμα στην διάσταση που του δώθηκε πρέπει να συνεχιστεί αλλού!

----------

